# Грыжа и протрузия ПКОП



## Rokwl (27 Окт 2020)

Здравствуйте, хотела бы попросить совета врачей на этом форуме, чтоб посмотрели моё МРТ. Я девушка,  в марте заболела поясница, я очень перемерзла перед этим и решила, что это почки. Потом через неделю ещё хуже стало, но работу ходила. Я медик и работаю с терапевтами в поликлинике. Мне посоветовали проколоть мильгаму, мовалис и мидокалм по 5 уколов. Но особо что-то не стало легче. Стало легче где то через 3 недели, когда пошла в отпуск на 3 недели, поэтому и не хотелось брать больничный, потому что думала что дома в отпуске отлежусь и отдохну. Дома стало почти хорошо, наверное больше лежала и отдыхала и не нервничала так как на работе. После этого 1,5 мес все отлично было, чувствовала себя нормально. Но  18 мая у меня немного заболело в ягодице левой, подумала, что может от уколов, которые мне делал муж дома в конце марта, все ягодицы были синие тогда. Сначала не придбала этому значения. Но через 2  дня где-то начало тянуть спину, немного начала ходить согнувшись. Пошла в поликлинику, хотела сделать рентген, на ближайшая запись была  только в начале июня. Вообщем я записалась, но терапевт сказал, что лучше сделать МРТ платно. И назначил уколы мидокалм и артоксан. Больничный не взяла, было как-то ещё нормально работать. Но уже через  три дня боль была адская по всей ноге о. Ягодицы до ступни, на работе плакала от боли, последний день продержалась часа 4    и вызвала такси, поза уже была буква Г, пока ждала такси меня увидела молодая девушка терапевт и говорит купи 2 мл дипроспана и вколи. Ели купила лекарство и доехала домой, с трудом читала инструкцию, поняла что гормон. Но ели дождалась с работы мужа чтоб мне сделал укол вечером. К тому времени у меня уже была 37.3 температура. Укол сделала в 18.00 и уже где-то часа через 4 я могла встать и выпрямить спину. Первую ночь хоть поспала за эти три дня. Утром поехали с мужем в поликлинику и сделали МРТ и тут бинго!!! Грыжа диска  л5- с1 0,5 и протрузия л4-л5 0,25, ещё спондилоартроз, относительный стеноз 1,0 см. Тут же невролог назначила лечение    ещё сделать 2 укола дипроспана через день, мидокалм две недели, уколы тексаред 3 шт, потом   аркоксия 7 дней, мильгаму, потом почти месяц комбилипен, и месяц сердалуд, никотиновая кислота в уколах 10 дней. Вот это все медикаментозное лечение было с конца мая месяц. Из симптомов боль в спине прошла после первого укола дипроспана. Была сильная боль в ноге, потом было онемение наружной части стопы и 4 пальцев где-то 3 недели, снижена чувствительность в икре, слабость в мышцах. Невролог сказала что все пройдёт, но грыжа может увеличиться то да, а чтоб она уменьшилась нет. На больничном была только 2 недели, больше сказали нельзя, ели ходила на работу с болью, хромала. Была у нейрохирурга предложили сделать нуклеопластику на два диска, сначала как-то решилась и обрадовалась. Но потом как я прочитала весь гугл и яндекс, изучила весь интернет и книги про позвоночник, про грыжи и про операции, про все в мире инпланты, и что-то радость пропала и ещё от гормона колбасило так, что я два месяца была в психозе и панические атаки, депрессия и мысль, что буду инвалидом. А хотелось ещё родить.              Собственно хочу спросить докторов форума, чтоб посмотрели мои снимки, потому то один доктор сказал что качество плохое, очень плохо видно все срезы о ничего не видно. Что  я умею на сегодня: прошло 5.5 месяцев, делаю гимнастику, прошла два курса электрофорез с карипазимом, в ноябре буду делать третий. Массаж не делала, говорять нельзя, у мануального не была, говорять нельзя, иголки не делала, боюсь чтоб не навредили. Была недавно у остеопата, но ничего не почувствовала. Из симптомов присутствует лёгкая боль в ноге под коленом, как будто икру немного ломает, когда немного втягиваю живот в себя, то болит под коленом, по утрам очень болит и колит пятка, болит голеностопный сустав, когда пройдёшь немного боль стихает и через часа два пропадает. Как то одно утро боль сильная, но второй день не очень, лёгкая. Через день опять сильно утром колит. После того так пролечилась была у невролога у себя на работе, хотела посоветоваться, может мне ещё что-то попить или проколоть, так она  вообще сказала, что это не грыжа, а спазм грушевидной мышцы. Когда откроются физио после карантина,  поделай токи и все пройдёт, ещё сказала, что у меня немного  перекошен таз. После этого я к неврологам больше не обращалась.

Вот ссылка на МРТ https://yadi.sk/d/tsc5MjOS7bWMiw

В марте заболела поясница, я очень перемерзла перед этим и решила, что это почки. Потом через неделю ещё хуже стало, но работу ходила. Я медик и работаю с терапевтами в поликлинике. Мне посоветовали проколоть мильгаму, мовалис и мидокалм по 5 уколов. Но особо что-то не стало легче. Стало легче где то через 3 недели, когда пошла в отпуск на 3 недели, поэтому и не хотелось брать больничный, потому что думала что дома в отпуске отлежусь и отдохну. Дома стало почти хорошо, наверное больше лежала и отдыхала и не нервничала так как на работе. После этого 1,5 мес все отлично было, чувствовала себя нормально. Но  18 мая у меня немного заболело в ягодице левой, подумала, что может от уколов, которые мне делал муж дома в конце марта, все ягодицы были синие тогда. Сначала не придбала этому значения. Но через 2  дня где-то начало тянуть спину, немного начала ходить согнувшись. Пошла в поликлинику, хотела сделать рентген, на ближайшая запись была  только в начале июня. Вообщем я записалась, но терапевт сказал, что лучше сделать МРТ платно. И назначил уколы мидокалм и артоксан. Больничный не взяла, было как-то ещё нормально работать. Но уже через  три дня боль была адская по всей ноге о. Ягодицы до ступни, на работе плакала от боли, последний день продержалась часа 4    и вызвала такси, поза уже была буква Г, пока ждала такси меня увидела молодая девушка терапевт и говорит купи 2 мл дипроспана и вколи. Ели купила лекарство и доехала домой, с трудом читала инструкцию, поняла что гормон. Но ели дождалась с работы мужа чтоб мне сделал укол вечером. К тому времени у меня уже была 37.3 температура. Укол сделала в 18.00 и уже где-то часа через 4 я могла встать и выпрямить спину. Первую ночь хоть поспала за эти три дня. Утром поехали с мужем в поликлинику и сделали МРТ и тут бинго!!! Грыжа диска  л5- с1 0,5 и протрузия л4-л5 0,25, ещё спондилоартроз, относительный стеноз 1,0 см. Тут же невролог назначила лечение    ещё сделать 2 укола дипроспана через день, мидокалм две недели, уколы тексаред 3 шт, потом   аркоксия 7 дней, мильгаму, потом почти месяц комбилипен, и месяц сердалуд, никотиновая кислота в уколах 10 дней. Вот это все медикаментозное лечение было с конца мая месяц. Из симптомов боль в спине прошла после первого укола дипроспана. Была сильная боль в ноге, потом было онемение наружной части стопы и 4 пальцев где-то 3 недели, снижена чувствительность в икре, слабость в мышцах. Невролог сказала что все пройдёт, но грыжа может увеличиться то да, а чтоб она уменьшилась нет. На больничном была только 2 недели, больше сказали нельзя, ели ходила на работу с болью, хромала. Была у нейрохирурга предложили сделать нуклеопластику на два диска, сначала как-то решилась и обрадовалась. Но потом как я прочитала весь гугл и яндекс, изучила весь интернет и книги про позвоночник, про грыжи и про операции, про все в мире инпланты, и что-то радость пропала и ещё от гормона колбасило так, что я два месяца была в психозе и панические атаки, депрессия и мысль, что буду инвалидом. А хотелось ещё родить.              Собственно хочу спросить докторов форума, чтоб посмотрели мои снимки, потому то один доктор сказал что качество плохое, очень плохо видно все срезы о ничего не видно. Что  я умею на сегодня: прошло 5.5 месяцев, делаю гимнастику, прошла два курса электрофорез с карипазимом, в ноябре буду делать третий. Массаж не делала, говорять нельзя, у мануального не была, говорять нельзя, иголки не делала, боюсь чтоб не навредили. Была недавно у остеопата, но ничего не почувствовала. Из симптомов присутствует лёгкая боль в ноге под коленом, как будто икру немного ломает, когда немного втягиваю живот в себя, то болит под коленом, по утрам очень болит и колит пятка, болит голеностопный сустав, когда пройдёшь немного боль стихает и через часа два пропадает. Как то одно утро боль сильная, но второй день не очень, лёгкая. Через день опять сильно утром колит. После того так пролечилась была у невролога у себя на работе, хотела посоветоваться, может мне ещё.


----------



## La murr (28 Окт 2020)

@Rokwl, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

